
Ask HN: What's a good notetaking program that allows tagging? - seagreen
I've been keeping notes in one big word document, but I want something that will allow multiple tags for a piece of text. I'm considering CintaNote, but I don't want to move everything over and then find there's something better. What would you recommend?
======
samstave
Catch.com

I wrote a whole freaking design, business case and mockups for a FANTASTIC
mobile note taking app with all these features - esp. tagging and then some...

After I completed many HOURS on this, I found Catch.com is EXACTLY what I
designed and was needing... :(

Seriously though - its great.

Check it out.

(Mine was called JotBox)

~~~
seagreen
Thanks. I may give them both a try and see which I prefer. It will probably
come down to ease of exporting, I really don't want to get locked in to either
one.

------
keiferski
EverNote has always worked well for me. My only issue with it is that
notebooks can only be nested one level deep.

~~~
seagreen
I'm definitely going to try out EverNote, but I'm note sure about the
combination of tagging and notebooks. It seems like only one of those should
be necessary.

~~~
aorshan
I am a huge fan of evernote. It works really well for me and helps me stay
organized.

------
resdirector
Mine: <http://www.folderboy.com>

Built entirely around the concept of tagging. Combines the idea of folders and
tags into one single concept. That is you can put notes into multiple parent
folders, and those parent folders can be put into folders themselves.

~~~
seagreen
Being able to tag tags is great. My main concern is I don't see an easy way to
export notes from folderboy. I've got a TON of notes to move over and I really
don't want them stuck on one service (I have no idea if this is representative
of other users or not).

------
captn3m0
Not exactly notes, but workflowy.com is pretty awesome for lists. I've used it
for my class notes as well. It has tagging support via #hashtags and
@mentions.

------
ajdecon
I typically use a TiddlyWiki (supports tagging of entries) stored on Dropbox.

------
eps
Things by Cultured Code

